# Lets get it started



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Brothers its me Carlos Moreno an EA hopefully FC on 9/8/08 - Community Lodge #1201 A.F. & A.M. San Antonio, TX. I decided to stay with cmoreno85tx as it is my "Online Handle".  Well hope we can keep this site goin as strong as the last MOT site.


----------



## Joey (Sep 2, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Hey Brothers its me Carlos Moreno an EA hopefully FC on 9/8/08 - Community Lodge #1201 A.F. & A.M. San Antonio, TX. I decided to stay with cmoreno85tx as it is my "Online Handle".  Well hope we can keep this site goin as strong as the last MOT site.



AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------



## JTM (Sep 3, 2008)

welcome to the boards (again?)


----------



## ravickery03 (Sep 3, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Hey Brothers its me Carlos Moreno an EA hopefully FC on 9/8/08 - Community Lodge #1201 A.F. & A.M. San Antonio, TX. I decided to stay with cmoreno85tx as it is my "Online Handle".  Well hope we can keep this site goin as strong as the last MOT site.



Yeah!  Another brother from San Antonio, now we just need to out number the guys from Fort Worth. 

Brother, be sure to keep us in the loop in regards to your raising!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 4, 2008)

ravickery03 said:


> Yeah!  Another brother from San Antonio, now we just need to out number the guys from Fort Worth.
> 
> Brother, be sure to keep us in the loop in regards to your raising!




I sure will Brother.  On Monday (9/8/2008) I will receive my Fellowcraft degree ( if I can pass my Proficiency that is...) Prof. starts at 4 and afterwards the degree.  Any and all Brothers are welcome to come.


----------

